# aruba lacabana vs costa linda



## coffeeman (Sep 26, 2009)

planning a trip to aruba went there once and stayed at the surf club loved it but the beach was awful and smelled like sewage and the ocean floor was all mud then went to eagle beach what a difference great sand clear water and not packed in like sardeins need some info on lacabana and costa linda room size cleanliness activities pool area food etc.


----------



## dreamin (Sep 27, 2009)

Stayed at the Costa Linda 2 years ago.  Got a Last Call deal on a studio that was supposed to accommodate 4.  It was actually the lock-off portion of a 3 bedroom unit.  It was unbearably small for 3 adults.  Fortunately, the resort upgraded us to a 2 BR for no extra charge and we had a wonderful time.  Large units with a balcony, pool view.  Somewhat older furnishings but very clean.  Resort is beachfront whereas I believe with lacabana you have to walk a bit to get to the beach.  The pool is quite large with lots of chairs.  Never a problem getting one.  Only ate at the restaurant one day and food was reasonable and very good.  Too many restaurant choices in Aruba to try.  This year we stayed at the Divi Golf and although it is more modern, I liked the Costa Linda better.  The beach is breathtaking!  For activities, there was water aerobics, afternoon bingo, evening entertainment but not every evening.  There is a lounge on the main floor that had a live band twice a week (this year they reduced it to once a week).  It's a quiet resort, particularly in the evening.  Friendly staff and visitors.  I would highly recommend the Costa Linda.


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't stayed at LaCabana, but own at Costa Linda and IMO it's the best resort on Eagle Beach and one of the best overall on the island.  The resort is very well maintained and the grounds are clean.   Rooms are clean and there is daily maid service, except on Sundays.  CLBR is right on the beach; just steps to the water and you already know how superior Eagle Beach is to Palm Beach.  As previous poster mentioned, it tends to be a quieter resort with fewer crowds.  

Good restaurants in walking distance.  If you've stayed at the Divi, you probably know the area-- the Alhambra casino is close by but there is a shuttle to take you there if you don't want to walk.  I would recommend the Costa Linda to anyone who enjoys the beach and isn't looking for a lot of night-life.


----------



## Larry (Sep 27, 2009)

We own at both LaCabana and Costa Linda but have not stayed at either resort yet since buying our weeks. However based on my knowledge of Aruba I would agree with Costa Linda as a better choice since it is right on the beach as opposed to being across the road at LaCabana. Both resorts are going to have a major renovation with LaCabana already started. In fact the unit we purchased at LaCabana has already been renovated so we will be using it this January. Costa Linda's renovations will not start till 2010 so that would also be a consideration and if you can get a renovated unit at LaCabana I would grab it.

There is a renovation schedule at LaCabana's website but I'm not sure if you need to be an owner to see it. I can check the website and let you know.

In either case both resorts have great beaches with the edge to Costa Linda and you will be happy with either resort.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 27, 2009)

Stayed at LaCabana twice (once under its old name) -- but even though we had oceanfront one bedroom and great view, the unit was extremely small and the kitchen outdated.  I believe they were in process of renovating -- it needed it desperately.  The grounds were great, security good, lots of activities; can walk to a few restaurants.


----------



## Larry (Sep 27, 2009)

:whoopie: 





Larry said:


> We own at both LaCabana and Costa Linda but have not stayed at either resort yet since buying our weeks. However based on my knowledge of Aruba I would agree with Costa Linda as a better choice since it is right on the beach as opposed to being across the road at LaCabana. Both resorts are going to have a major renovation with LaCabana already started. In fact the unit we purchased at LaCabana has already been renovated so we will be using it this January. Costa Linda's renovations will not start till 2010 so that would also be a consideration and if you can get a renovated unit at LaCabana I would grab it.
> 
> There is a renovation schedule at LaCabana's website but I'm not sure if you need to be an owner to see it. I can check the website and let you know.
> 
> In either case both resorts have great beaches with the edge to Costa Linda and you will be happy with either resort.



OK just checked and anyone can access renovation schedule. They are currently up to phase 5 out of 12 and will be completed with phase 6 by the end of the year so depending on when you are going about half of the units at LaCabana will be renovated. You can also check the unit numbers to see if the unit on your exchange confirmation is a renovated or old unit but then again that is no guarantee you will get that unit.

Personally I would wait till all units are renovated at LaCabana before accepting an exchange so that you are assured of a new unit which from what I have read are really nice. I can let everyone know what I think of the new LaCabana units after I return from Aruba in January.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 27, 2009)

Haven't stayed at either one, but have toured both. We own at Aruba Beach Clud so are familiar with the area. I would definitely pick Costa Linda over La Cabana. It is right on a very wide beach, whereas the beach at La Cabana is across the road. La Cabana also has jet skis and the like, which may not be to your liking.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely Costa Linda!   Linda


----------



## lovearuba (Oct 3, 2009)

*aruba surf*

How long ago did you stay at the surf.  The water issue is resolved and there is no comparison from a quality perspective between the two resorts you are looking at and the Marriotts.  I think you should reconsider.  Go to trip advisor and read reviews.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 3, 2009)

As Lovearuba said, the beach issue at the Surf Club has been long resolved. There was a period of time immediately after they moved the pier that the water quality was an issue, but they dredged the area and the beach is wonderful- no smell, nice sand underfoot (firm, not slimy or anything similar).

That said, I would always opt for a location on the beach and not having to cross the road.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2009)

i was there for 10 days last thanksgiving SC was awsome rooms and pool were great but the beach was very crowded and water stunk in every way would go back just would drive to eagle beach


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Oct 16, 2009)

Surf Club is so crowded these days.  Takes away from the nice things when you can't get a lounge to sit on.

We have never stayed at Costa Linda but our dentist owns there and she is a perfectionist, can't believe she would stay in anything that wasn't first class.

We have stayed at LaCabana.  This was several years ago when they were MUCH in need to be redone.  I'd never stay there again.


----------



## silverfox82 (Oct 26, 2009)

In my opinion, eagle beach is much nicer that palm beach and Costa Linda has a nicer beach than La Cabana, less crowded and no jet skis


----------

